# Tuberculosis? fungus? Many mysteries...



## SelF-PiMp (Nov 5, 2005)

Okay, here is the scenario. In my 29g tank (not overcrowded at all) fish started randomly dying about a month ago. First off it was a cory catfish, who looked normal at death, except for a pronounced cavity (not a hole though) that had formed on its underside. About a week later, I noticed that one of my tiger barbs started rapidly loosing its tail, and it was down to the stump in about 3 days. I suspected bullying at first, but I was unable to witness any un-usual behavior. The barb soon died. Later in the same week, another barb contracted the same symptoms, and died even quicker. Earlier this week, another cory cat died the exact same way as before (no symptoms except the cavity on the bottom) and I noticed strange behavior in my pea**** eel. It started out by his resting on a driftwood near the surface breathing heavily. I quickly took action and all water quality tests turned out perfectly normal, maybe a little high on the Ph though (about 7.4) so I did a 50% water change, added some iodized salt, and a little PH down. The next day he wasn't looking any better, and his gills, although not red, were quite swollen and he was breathing heavier still. Yesterday I found him stuck to the filter, basically lifeless. I took him out and examined him on a piece of paper, and found that his skin coloring had faded quite a bit, and he had several large sores on his body that resemble ulcers. Final piece, I have not introduced any new fish for about 6 months, although I did add a live plant about 1.5 months ago. I'm wondering if this is just a fungus of sorts, or if it could be something worse. Anybody have a clue? Here is a picture of the pea**** eel in question. As of now, all other fish seem to be doing fine. Thank you in advance all of you interested in finding this out.

*The one image is edited to show detail


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Is it safe to add iodized salt? I was under the impression that was a big no-no? Sorry, I can't help with the problem


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> I quickly took action and all water quality tests turned out perfectly normal, maybe a little high on the Ph though (about 7.4) so I did a 50% water change, added some iodized salt, and a little PH down.


Adjusting your pH like that can cause a lot of stress on your fish. How often have you used that? Your pH sounds fine to me and the only time you need to adjust is it if it fluctuates or your keeping fish like Discus, African Cichlids, Breeding fish, ect. Fish will with out a doubt adjust to the pH unless it is 'way' out of range. Keeping it stable is more important. The less chemicals you add the better. You risk causing a pH crash using that stuff.

Im wondering if adjusting your pH is part or perhaps your whole problem. That can cause a lot of stress and death if it at all fluctuates. 


Cory's can not handle salt and they are extremely sensitive to salt, they will flash and have trouble breathing and can not handle salt. They are sensitive to some medications as well.



> The barb soon died. Later in the same week, another barb contracted the same symptoms, and died even quicker. Earlier this week, another cory cat died the exact same way as before (no symptoms except the cavity on the bottom) and I noticed strange behavior in my pea**** eel. It started out by his resting on a driftwood near the surface breathing heavily.


The heavy respiration can be from a pH shock. That can lower their immune system and make them more prone to other diseases/Illnesses.



> I quickly took action and all water quality tests turned out perfectly normal, maybe a little high on the Ph though (about 7.4) so I did a 50% water change, added some iodized salt,


Iodized salt is veru harmful to fish, that can kill them easily. You need to use de-iodized salt.

I would do an immediate water change, 50% to get the salt and the pH chemicals out. You may want to use something more natural right now like Melafix and Primafix, but no salt or ph chemicals. That combined can reek havoc on your tank. Keep the water changes up right now and if you decide to use Melafix and Primafix after you do your water changes be sure you add the same amount back in and take out the carbon.


----------



## SelF-PiMp (Nov 5, 2005)

Doodles, thanks a lot for your input! I can see that you are very knowledgeable about aquarium fish. Your comments have taught me a lot, especially about the need for accuracy in my comments. Okay, two things. I actually used non-iodized aquarium salt. And I also only added a 1/2 dose. As for the pH down, I realize that probably wasn't the best idea (I have only used it rarely in the past to control un-stable pH levels) But again, I only added 1/2 of what it recommended. Both the salt and the pHdown were added after all 5 fish had died though. So they were not responsible for the death of the cory cat's, the barbs, or the peac o c k eel. One question, is salt (the right kind of course) a good thing to use? I've used salt a few times between water changes, but i've never noticed any negative side effects before. As for chemicals, looks like i'll have to goto the store and familiarize myself with them. In truth, i've never really used many chemicals... I've had to use and ich medicine before, and other than that the pH down is all. Anyways, thank you again, and I apologize that my initial information was not clear enough!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> One question, is salt (the right kind of course) a good thing to use? I've used salt a few times between water changes, but i've never noticed any negative side effects before.


Well some fish are sensitive to salt like corys, pleco's, loaches, ect. There is a lot of controversy over weather salt is in fact good to keep it in the tank on a regular bases or not. You'll just have to judge for yourself and what you think works best. I personally keep salt in the tank when Im treating and illness. Ican't however treat my tropical tank with salt because I have cory's and a pleco. My bala shark tanks I have used it before when they had an illness.So salt is just a personal preference!



> Doodles, thanks a lot for your input! I can see that you are very knowledgeable about aquarium fish. Your comments have taught me a lot, especially about the need for accuracy in my comments.


LOL Trust me Im not too accurate myself half the time.  Half the time people have no clue what Im talking about, LOL



> I actually used non-iodized aquarium salt


That's great news then. 



> (I have only used it rarely in the past to control un-stable pH levels) But again, I only added 1/2 of what it recommended. Both the salt and the pHdown were added after all 5 fish had died though.


Do you know if your pH remans stable all the time or does it at all fluctuate? If it does there is this product that locks the pH to 7.0 which would be much more safe the using those adjusters. How much did your pH shift in the past? 
Im guessing you have something that is fungal or bacterial. You may want to look into a broad specturm antibacteral.

Here are some great links that might help you out, with pictures in the one link: 

http://www.aquaculture.bz/fish-disease/healthy-fish.html
http://www.fishpalace.org/Disease.html
http://madhunag.tripod.com/diseases.html
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/


----------



## SelF-PiMp (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks again Doodles... I ended up doing a 25% water change, and then I went to the store and got some "Melafix" which seems like a pretty good general antibiotic to protect the rest of the fish. I guess i'll find out soon enough what the ailment was. I'll be sure to post the results.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------

